# 811 - P3.84 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software version P3.84 for the DP811 receiver:*


Tribune copyright text for extended event info. 
Remove local channels from EPG when not subscribed
Misc. Caller ID, Search/Themes, and event timer UI fixes
Fix for 105 sat. detection on port 4 of a DPP44 switch
More robust checkswitch when using a DPPTwin LNB
Timeout on HD setup config. changed to 15 seconds
Allow entry of all 148 sat. transponders in point-dish menu
EPG 'no info' and download from main menu fixes, also QAM mode EPG fixes
Removed HDTV screen positioning adjustment
Device name updated for Dual Band (118.7) LNB in checkswitch summary menu
Lost-lock error message on OTA channels no has reference number


----------



## johnr475 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just checked this morning and my local guide data was gone. I also checked software version and it's 3.85. They want you to sub to locals just to get guide info. I won't be held hostage by Dish. That's the reason why I haven't upgraded to a new 211. Fios is in my not too distant future. So Dish is going to potentially lose a $90 a month sub because they removed guide data to try and squeeze me for 5 bucks. Now thats a real sound busness plan!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

johnr475 said:


> I just checked this morning and my local guide data was gone. I also checked software version and it's 3.85. They want you to sub to locals just to get guide info. I won't be held hostage by Dish. That's the reason why I haven't upgraded to a new 211. Fios is in my not too distant future. So Dish is going to potentially lose a $90 a month sub because they removed guide data to try and squeeze me for 5 bucks. Now thats a real sound busness plan!


Do not turn this into a vent thread. If you wish to express your dislike with a marketing decision please take the discussion out of the technical support forums and into the Dish general forum.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Norm In Norman (Mar 25, 2004)

A few days ago it asked me upgrade and I said yes. It tried to download for about 20 minutes but wouldn't get past 2 bars, so it finally stopped trying. It hasn't asked me since.

EDIT - nevermind. I see the update was canceled or something.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

I currently have the P 3.84 software and have had more receiver reboots in the past 3 weeks than I have had in the last 6 months. I see the resets happen more often when I tune into the OTA locals.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

3.84 has a matrix error when it updated. Reteach the switch matrix by pressing "menu-6-1-1-Checkswitch" then after the system comes back up and aquires the guide, rescan your locals by pressing "menu-6-1-5-Scan Digital-Save" when complete do a front panel reboot by pressing and holding the front panel power button.

If this doesn't help please let me know.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> 3.84 has a matrix error when it updated. Reteach the switch matrix by pressing "menu-6-1-1-Checkswitch" then after the system comes back up and aquires the guide, rescan your locals by pressing "menu-6-1-5-Scan Digital-Save" when complete do a front panel reboot by pressing and holding the front panel power button.
> 
> If this doesn't help please let me know.


Thanks Jason. So far so good!


----------

